
EU Parliament Committee Adopts Piracy ‘Upload Filter’ Proposal - retSava
https://torrentfreak.com/eu-parliament-committee-votes-in-favor-of-piracy-upload-filter-proposal-180620/
======
rusk
I should be concerned about this, but somehow I am not.

This will never work. If they try to make it work it won't work and the
political fallout from the Internet being broken would be huge. Europeans
value free speech and cat pics as much as anyone else in the world.

To me I think, this sounds like TTIP. A bunch of policies put together by
Brussels lobbyists, adopted by aloof commissioners but that will never get
past the more politically-grounded deliberation phases.

------
retSava
TLDR: "Today, the Legal Affairs Committee of the Parliament (JURI) voted on
the issue. With a 15 to 10 majority, the Article 13 proposal of Rapporteur
Voss was adopted. This means that the plans move ahead in their current form,
despite massive public outcry.

...

Now that the proposal has passed the Committee the plans will move to plenary
before progressing towards the final vote on copyright reform next spring.

It also means that they are now much harder to stop or change."

~~~
rusk
_> It also means that they are now much harder to stop or change_

Making it all or nothing, including the politically unpalatable bits so it'll
probably fall at one of the final posts.

